# Free Pumpkin Sculpting Tutorial!



## FuguViewer (Oct 23, 2007)

Online Pumpkin Sculpting Techniques with Terri Hardin

Interactive training on pumpkin sculpting featuring Terri is now available on FUGU.com. She covers how to choose the right pumpkin, how to set up and how to make sure you're properly prepared to begin your sculpting project. You will feel comfortable and confident as you learn to sculpt thanks to Terri's starter tips and detailed techniques. The tutorial features video lessons, interactive slides, moderated forums (ask the expert), and polls.

The first show is free, while each of the others are $10; you can watch/participate as many times as you like. Right now FUGU is featuring a special whereby the entire series can be purchased for just $18. 

Just go to fugu.com and click on the "Pumpkin Sculpting" feature in the upper right-hand corner- just in time for Halloween!

Enjoy!


----------



## ZaSheR (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice I hope to get some skilled entries into our Pumpkin Challenge over @ Siggy Nation


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

FuguViewer said:


> The first show is free, while each of the others are $10;Right now FUGU is featuring a special whereby the entire series can be purchased for just $18.


I hate people like you who spam forums like this. It would be different if you were an active participant on this site.


----------



## ZaSheR (Oct 23, 2007)

It's information that the members here might find interesting...why do you care if he is promoting his site if it helps the members of this site. People do belong to more then one site you know.


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

ZaSheR said:


> It's information that the members here might find interesting...why do you care if he is promoting his site if it helps the members of this site. People do belong to more then one site you know.


If you knew anything about this site and you read the guidelines on posting you would see he posted to the wrong category. 

"This new section if for members to post step-by-step what how they built their Halloween and Horror props. Please post tutorials to the forum. Please do not link to other sites in this section."

This is a spam. And it will be taken down shortly.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

whoa, calm down there, halloween is just around the corner i think haunters like us have more to worry about than spam...next topic!


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

mikieofthedead said:


> whoa, calm down there, halloween is just around the corner i think haunters like us have more to worry about than spam...next topic!


Your third post since 2005. I feel honored to have provoked a response from you. Looking forward to hearing from you again in a couple years.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

It's on topic, so it's cool with me.


----------



## CPUSolutions (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------

